# Breaking News, ZK Attacks Fellow Puffer!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Breaking News?
It might be...
God, the humanity
Should we all run for cover?
Let's all wait to survey the damage
Oh, the humainty!
Wait...how many bombs wil be landing, is the entire nation in danger?
Right...it is just ZK...how much damage could THEY do?
Octobombs? 
Could be more, I suppose...
Killas...cold blooded killas, is what we are.

:target: :target: :target:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

We shall see. I got rolled over pretty good as the boxes kept coming and coming.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

3...2...1...ignition...and we have lift off: 0310 2640 0001 3908 22xx


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh geez, another one?  Feelin' sorry for the unlucky son of a gun you have in your sights now!

Although, the WSBS is somewhat displeased with you leaving us out of this one. After the last two, I thought we had something _special_, Kipp!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ZK hitting somebody isn't "breaking news" anymore - it's just expected.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Launching on time today Kipp?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Launching on time today Kipp?


Probably not David. It was probably scheduled for wednesday or Thursday and kipp had to launch today because he has to be the first in line for the big annual bed bath and beyond sale.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

max gas said:


> Probably not David. It was probably scheduled for wednesday or Thursday and kipp had to launch today because he has to be the first in line for the big annual bed bath and beyond sale.


You would too if you had a 3% off coupon!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I <3 Puff.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Launching early again kipp?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I heard he's almost always premature.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I heard he's almost always premature.


Lol.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You would too if you had a 3% off coupon!


Try not to shit yourself...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Try not to shit yourself...


Big deal...that is just off ONE item. I plan on buying lots of curtains (and maybe an ass dryer).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

use the 3% for the curtains, and save the 20% for the dryer. Those dryers are expensive.





..or... you know... so i hear... from other people...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you need any help going over air speed vs temp vs price... Let me know.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

And it's off.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

max gas said:


> Probably not David. It was probably scheduled for wednesday or Thursday and kipp had to launch today because he has to be the first in line for the big annual bed bath and beyond sale.


WTF?!?!?!!? Bed Bath and Beyond is having a sale????? Why dont I get the mailers! :rant:

Oh yea: 94055036993001565☺☺3♣♣


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hmm... Smiley smiley, 3 double club...

Post office must have ran out of number combinations.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I was gonna go with hearts but ya know... might be taken as an invite from Ray's Pink Pony or a War Cry from the Squids.


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Mwahahahhahahahah


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

VersionX said:


> Mwahahahhahahahah


^ Herfabomber copycat bomber?


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ Herfabomber copycat bomber?


Negative, sir. Haven't paid much attention to the whole herfabomber fiasco other than to know he/she/it exists.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Breaking News?
> It might be...
> God, the humanity
> Should we all run for cover?
> ...


oh,looky...the Nilla Wafers are gonna slap-n-tickle some mailboxes. This should be as devastating as a gaggle of geese farting on a daisy to see if they can make it a darker shade of yellowound:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh,looky...the Nilla Wafers are gonna slap-n-tickle some mailboxes. This should be as devastating as a gaggle of geese farting on a daisy to see if they can make it a darker shade of yellowound:


You know Pete were like the Marines - we're always looking for a few good men. Your legendary bombing skills would fit in quite nicely with the ZK's (by invitation only, of course) - so considered yourself invited! :whip:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

(awaiting response anxiously)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> (awaiting response anxiously)


You know Ken were like the Marines - we're always looking for a few good men. Your legendary bombing skills would fit in quite nicely with the ZK's (by invitation only, of course) - so considered yourself invited!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

NO, Ken, Pete! Don't give in!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sherlockholms said:


> NO, Ken, Pete! Don't give in!


You know Matthew were like the Marines - we're always looking for a few good men. Your legendary bombing skills would fit in quite nicely with the ZK's (by invitation only, of course) - so considered yourself invited!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Big deal...that is just off ONE item. I plan on buying lots of curtains (and *maybe an ass dryer*).


Mrs. Kipp (below, on the left), having forgotten to remind Kipp to bend over first:









Those ZK will NEVER learn... :ss


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

... nevermind ...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

NO! Pete, Ken, Matthew! Don't give in!







:llama: :lalala: :llama:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> NO! Pete, Ken, Matthew! Don't give in!
> 
> :llama: :lalala: :llama:


I don't see anyone running to be a "squid" ?? :lalala:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I don't see anyone running to be a "squid" ?? :lalala:


Squids are a little more selective than llamas, and far more territorial.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> You know Pete were like the Marines - we're always looking for a few good men. Your legendary bombing skills would fit in quite nicely with the ZK's (by invitation only, of course) - so considered yourself invited! :whip:


hmmmmmmmmm....tempting...but being a freelance bomber does give me the luxury of making my own hours...not to mention at the moment I have total creative control over my own projects...plus,I'm not at all thrilled at the prospect of taking orders from someone named Captain Ass(General,perhaps..but never a captain); but,I'm not totally above selling out my integrity if the inducements are right.

sooooooooooooooooooo...what's in it fer me?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Squids are a little more selective than llamas, and far more territorial.


Very true. Squid requirements:

1) Be in or around WA
2) Blow dryer
3) Anus

I guess its a good thing I dont have a blow dryer and live in CA


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I don't see anyone running to be a "squid" ??


Most people don't know what a "squid" is. We do this on purpose. Makes us more exclusive.



David_ESM said:


> Squids are a little more selective than llamas, and far more territorial.


Exactly. We're pretty exclusive. I mean look at the membership requirements:



WSBS OFFICIAL HANDBOOK: said:


> *WSBS OFFICIAL MEMBERSHIP REQUIREMENTS*
> 
> Must meet minimum of two or more of the following:
> 
> ...


Obviously, we don't let just anyone in.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I don't see anyone running to be a "squid" ?? :lalala:


squids can't run,Sir. They don't have legs.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> squids can't run,Sir. They don't have legs.


I actually snickered out loud at that.

Geez, I'm turning in to Shawn. Somebody help me.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Mrs. Kipp (below, on the left), having forgotten to remind Kipp to bend over first:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My wife is way hotter than that...and I am an all white llama...nice try Prostate...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Terry, I'm surprised at you. That's _obviously _not Kipp's wife or Kipp.

It's his mom and Shawn.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

My mom doesn't groom llamas, she cooks squid....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> My wife is way hotter than that...and I am an all white llama...nice try Prostate...


Yeah, I know Kipp. I had located a much better photo, but the way the larger dryer was being held . . . the specific angle, that particular grip . . . I dunno, I thought it might get David a little worked up.

:ss


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> My mom doesn't groom llamas, she cooks squid....


I know, David told me all about it.

Apparently, he asked for "a gently rolling boil, and a flash fry at the end." Turns out, as he put it "she's a great chef."


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Kipp always struck me as a hand dry kind of llama...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Kipp always struck me as a hand dry kind of llama...


And he _really _likes dudes in purple.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

One of the strangest foods I've ever tried was living octopi, chopped into not-quite-small-enough pieces and dipped in Korean hot sauce. Definitely a challenge getting it down - the little guys tend to use their suckers to hold on to the roof of your mouth, your teeth, etc.

That, and _llama tartar_...


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I know, David told me all about it.
> 
> Apparently, he asked for "a gently rolling boil, and a flash fry at the end." Turns out, as he put it "she's a great chef."


Oh-oh-oh, man. . . ! :bounce:

_<poor Kipp>_


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmmmm....tempting...but being a freelance bomber does give me the luxury of making my own hours...not to mention at the moment I have total creative control over my own projects...plus,I'm not at all thrilled at the prospect of taking orders from someone named Captain Ass(General,perhaps..but never a captain); but,I'm not totally above selling out my integrity if the inducements are right.
> 
> sooooooooooooooooooo...what's in it fer me?


Proud member of an elite bombing force that selects worthy targets and hits them with MASS bombings (not like 3 that the squids do), _PM me & we'll talk. I love to recruit!_ :rockon:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> One of the strangest foods I've ever tried was living octopi, chopped into not-quite-small-enough pieces and dipped in Korean hot sauce. Definitely a challenge getting it down - the little guys tend to use their suckers to hold on to the roof of your mouth, your teeth, etc.
> 
> That, and _llama tartar_...


there's an "e" at the end of tartare,Counselor. Tartar is a sauce made out of mayonnaise and hot dog relish that used as an accoutrement for deep-fried seafood...like ohhhh ummmm...squid? Although,I prefer cocktail sauce personally.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> there's an "e" at the end of tartare,Counselor. Tartar is a sauce made out of mayonnaise and hot dog relish that used as an accoutrement for deep-fried seafood...like ohhhh ummmm...squid? Although,I prefer cocktail sauce personally.


Damn Pete - you could be our *Consigliere* - how's that for an enticement!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> there's an "e" at the end of tartare,Counselor. Tartar is a sauce made out of mayonnaise and hot dog relish that used as an accoutrement for deep-fried seafood...like ohhhh ummmm...squid? Although,I prefer cocktail sauce personally.


Sorry, Pete. I must have skipped the day they taught spelling at law school.

Sheesh...

:ss


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

0310 3490 0001 0938 58xx

lane:

enough said......


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah yes....another thread that has taken a right turn into randomness. I love this forum. I love the looks that strangers give me when I giggle out loud when I read this stuff. Keep up the good work gents!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Sorry, Pete. I must have skipped the day they taught spelling at law school.
> 
> Sheesh...
> 
> :ss


Wow Terry - looked a little like - :bitchslap:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Wow Terry - looked a little like - :bitchslap:


Felt a bit like it, too. :tongue1:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Felt a bit like it, too. :tongue1:


:grouphug: maybe this will make it feel better?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

9505 5000 3036 1192 0000 36


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

A little late to the party.....

9505 5000 3262 1193 0000 10


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Almost forgot to post! LOL!
0310 0480 0002 3863 8057


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

First Capt. Ass fires prematurely , now other ZK's are slow to the draw. ZK is going to shit. They can't coordinate anything. Do you guys need a 3rd party event coordinator for your future attacks?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

We like scatter bombs.........giving the illusion of being disorganized works to our advantage.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I like to see it as "controlled chaos"


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

all part of the plans brothers...it is fun to see it hit in waves...just when you think it is over, BOOM! 4 more boxes hit!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

max gas said:


> First Capt. Ass fires prematurely , now other ZK's are slow to the draw. ZK is going to shit. They can't coordinate anything. Do you guys need a 3rd party event coordinator for your future attacks?


Word... I never get PM's about who ZK wants to bomb anymore... I have lots of cigars and USPS boxes Stockpiled.. Maybe they kicked me out or somethin... :ask:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Word... I never get PM's about who ZK wants to bomb anymore... I have lots of cigars and USPS boxes Stockpiled :ask:


AHA! Proof straight from the llamas mouth!

You got to get it together Kipp. Your "unit" is in complete disarray.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

It's like you've all been married to each other for way too long.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Most people don't know what a "squid" is. We do this on purpose. Makes us more exclusive.
> 
> Yeah, cuz most people have never,uh,read a book or,uh,watched television,or uh,seen "20,000 Leagues Under The Sea" with Kirk Douglas and James Mason.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Word... I never get PM's about who ZK wants to bomb anymore... I have lots of cigars and USPS boxes Stockpiled.. Maybe they kicked me out or somethin... :ask:


Hmmm... PM coming (we don't have a sherlockholmes but I'll take the lead on this case!)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Aninjaforallseasons said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't know what a "squid" is. We do this on purpose. Makes us more exclusive.
> ...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> AHA! Proof straight from the llamas mouth!
> 
> You got to get it together Kipp. Your "unit" is in complete disarray.


My "unit" is just fine...just ask your sister! ZIIIING! ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> My "unit" is just fine...just ask your sister! ZIIIING! ound:


See, the problem here is you decided to go with sister. Which I have none...

You need to play it safe and go after the moms. Everyone has a mom.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> See, the problem here is you decided to go with sister. Which I have none...
> 
> You need to play it safe and go after the moms. Everyone has a mom.


Yet another sign that ZK isn't as sharp as they make themselves sound.

Falling apart I say. Is the end near?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

And for some reason I am now reminded of this video. It is a little long, but worth the watch. YouTube - ‪HomeBase‬‏


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> It is a little long, but worth the watch.


That's what she said.

And by "she" I mean Kipp's mom :drum:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

max gas said:


> Yet another sign that ZK isn't as sharp as they make themselves sound.
> 
> Falling apart I say. Is the end near?


If only you knew - were getting bigger and stronger with more heavy hitters and we have.... the *Consigliere* now!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> If only you knew - were getting bigger and stronger with more heavy hitters and we have.... the *Consigliere* now!


Heavy hitters for sure....our most recent members are crazy and have some FIREPOWER! While the Washington Bitch Sorority sits on each others laps and talks a mean game, ZK Inc is beefing up and bringing even MORE destruction to a neighborhood near you!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey.... that's Washington STATE Bitch Society to you, buddy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> If only you knew - were getting bigger and stronger with more heavy hitters and we have.... the *Consigliere* now!


You thought you were getting this...










...but what you got was this...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You thought you were getting this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would we be getting a WSBSer? You are making no sense Anincompoopforallseasons...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno... we sent I spy?





I got nuthin.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> See, the problem here is you decided to go with sister. Which I have none...
> 
> You need to play it safe and go after the moms. Everyone has a mom.


Wasn't there a test tube baby that didn't have a mom?...no wait, I fergot her name was Pyrexound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> See, the problem here is you decided to go with sister. Which I have none...
> 
> You need to play it safe and go after the moms. Everyone has a mom.


Yeah, but I was being sensitive...I figured that yours would have swallowed a handful of pills after hearing of your ass drying fetish.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Yeah, but I was being sensitive...I figured that yours would have swallowed a handful of pills after hearing of your ass drying fetish.


Actually she was going too, but when she went to the pharmacy to pick some up she ran into your mom. After looking at her face she said she realized life could be a lot worse and changed her mind.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> After looking at her face she said she realized life could be a lot worse and changed her mind.


Actually, I've heard from _every_body that Kipp's mom wasn't that bad looking, you know, with the lights off. And _almost _everyone said it was worth it.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Octoboobs?


I'm still waiting for the octoboob bomb!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/294567-i-think-i-just-got-zkod.html


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Most people don't know what a "squid" is.
> 
> Yaknow..sometimes things are left unresolved on a thread and they tend to gnaw at you until you finally have some closure. This is one of those moments. So, in light of the fact that I already helped explain what a llama is by the magic of video, allow me to explain what a squid is using the magic of song, so if you'll be please join in...sing this little ditty to the tune of "Swingin' on a Star"(if you don't know it, that ain't my problem...go to Napster or ITunes and listen to it)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

:woohoo:

:woohoo:

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That's my man there! :first:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Aninjaforallseasons said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't know what a "squid" is.
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm no scientist but I'm thinking we are "vertebrates" and that your quote:
*"...are considered the most intelligent invertebrates..." *doesn't lend much credence to your argument. Aren't like jelly fish and amoebas and like _'spineless'_ things invertebrates?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> ouirknotamuzd said:
> 
> 
> > Not only is your, ahem.... "poetry" ... crap (uh, google "meter", whydontcha?), but you, sir, are misinformed.
> ...


----------



## VersionX (Oct 20, 2010)

I believe he's trying to shoot his ink at you there, Pete!

Fry me up some calamari


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> . . . Aren't like jelly fish and amoebas and like _*'spineless*'_ things invertebrates?


I am, after all, a lawyer.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> he liked it


:thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I am, after all, a lawyer.
> 
> :ss


Damn I've missed your posts lately Terry - you have been a little quiet lately!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Damn I've missed your posts lately Terry - you have been a little quiet lately!


I know - I've been missing the witty repartee on here (I said witty, which naturally excludes ouirknotamuzd's posts...), but have actually gotten busy at the office and up to me knees in home repairs (still working on flooring issues). That, plus getting more active on the pipe side of puff.com (well, if you can call what they do there "active" :smile, has left me little time to entertain you, Shawn. :ss

And I just noticed something. On my recent post, I now see that I may have quoted a biased source. While generally Squidipedia has trustworthy listings, I just noticed that they've used "octopuses" for the plural of "octopus", rather than the traditionally accepted "octopi". So, I am beginning to doubt their veracity.

Carry on, gents!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> I know - I've been missing the witty repartee on here (I said witty, which naturally excludes ouirknotamuzd's posts...), but have actually gotten busy at the office and up to me knees in home repairs (still working on flooring issues). That, plus getting more active on the pipe side of puff.com (well, if you can call what they do there "active" :smile, has left me little time to entertain you, Shawn. :ss
> 
> And I just noticed something. On my recent post, I now see that I may have quoted a biased source. While generally Squidipedia has trustworthy listings, I just noticed that they've used "octopuses" for the plural of "octopus", rather than the traditionally accepted "octopi". So, I am beginning to doubt their veracity.
> 
> Carry on, gents!


Damn! Pipe side? why is everyone switching to pipes - I'm confused?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Damn! Pipe side? why is everyone switching to pipes - I'm confused?


Switching? Who's switching to pipes? We're just ADDING them to our rotation, that's all.

You like cigar p0rn? Check out this 'baccy p0rn:








(MacBaren Navy Flake courtesy of Andrew/Jack Straw)

If a cigar smoker doesn't want to reach out and take a bite of that, he needs to reconsider his hobby.

Besides, "going pipe" is a common fate among all carpenter-wannabes, don't you know. So, you'll be joining us later.

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - not seeing that in my future so it will have to be MUCH later - maybe next lifetime??


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - not seeing that in my future so it will have to be MUCH later - maybe next lifetime??


S - H - A - W - N ! You cannot resist "the call of the briar" !

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake









Escudo Navy De Luxe

Esoterica Penzance

Besides, I noticed shuckins is a partaker as well, so... (man, I'd like to see a shuckins pipe tobacco bomb! ooh, how the poetry would flow!)

Okay, back to your regularly scheduled cigar BS... :ss


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think that Terry is drunk, absolutely shit faced, when he posts...seriously, who talks like that when they are sober?? Damn squid ARE stupid!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I know - I've been missing the witty repartee on here (I said witty, which naturally excludes ouirknotamuzd's posts...), but have actually gotten busy at the office and *on my knees* in home repairs (still working on flooring issues). That, plus getting more active on the pipe side of puff.com (well, if you can call what they do there "active" :smile, has left me little time to


Interesting:wacko:, hopefully just drunk!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I think that Terry is drunk, absolutely shit faced, when he posts...seriously, who talks like that when they are sober?? Damn squid ARE stupid!


Kipp - you seem confused. Relax.

Fortunately for you gentlemen, I do not drink to excess. But if I did, my posts would be (even more) unintelligible.

:ss


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - if there was a prize for "drunk (well lets just say inebriated) posting I think I'd be in prime contention. I picture Terry as the one who gets all home safely without being arrested!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What's going on in here?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I know - I've been missing the witty repartee on here (I said witty, which naturally excludes ouirknotamuzd's posts...), but have actually gotten busy at the office and up to me knees in home repairs (still working on flooring issues). That, plus getting more active on the pipe side of puff.com (well, if you can call what they do there "active" :smile, has left me little time to entertain you, Shawn. :ss
> 
> And I just noticed something. On my recent post, I now see that I may have quoted a biased source. While generally Squidipedia has trustworthy listings, I just noticed that they've used "octopuses" for the plural of "octopus", rather than the traditionally accepted "octopi". So, I am beginning to doubt their veracity.
> 
> Carry on, gents!


pipe side eh?

:flame:


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - if there was a prize for "drunk (well lets just say inebriated) posting I think I'd be in prime contention. I picture Terry as the one who gets all home safely without being arrested!!


Say 6pm rule and a inflatable doughnut for extra safety.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> What's going on in here?


:argue: :fencing: :dunno:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> What's going on in here?


I'm glad you asked,Ray...mind you,I'm just an innocent bystander, but from what I gather Terry is drunk and using navy flake pipe tobacco instead of plywood for flooring..Shawn is getting drunk and telling everyone on Puff that he loves them. Kipp is..well, God only knows what the hell Kipp is doing. And, we've just learned that squids are spineless invertebrates and the official cephalopod website uses the plural "octopusses" instead of the normal "octopi"...so basically, it's just a normal day here.

so, what's up with you?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm glad you asked,Ray...mind you,I'm just an innocent bystander, but from what I gather Terry is drunk and using navy flake pipe tobacco instead of plywood for flooring..Shawn is getting drunk and telling everyone on Puff that he loves them. Kipp is..well, God only knows what the hell Kipp is doing. And, we've just learned that squids are spineless invertebrates and the official cephalopod website uses the plural "octopusses" instead of the normal "octopi"...so basically, it's just a normal day here.
> 
> so, what's up with you?


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm glad you asked,Ray...mind you,I'm just an innocent bystander, but from what I gather Terry is drunk and using navy flake pipe tobacco instead of plywood for flooring..Shawn is getting drunk and telling everyone on Puff that he loves them. Kipp is..well, God only knows what the hell Kipp is doing. And, we've just learned that squids are spineless invertebrates and the official cephalopod website uses the plural "octopusses" instead of the normal "octopi"...so basically, it's just a normal day here.
> 
> so, what's up with you?


I knew it.

The ancient Ukrainians had a saying:

Expose the reticent herfabomber, uncover the comic.​
Ain't it the case, now. Ain't it just.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - if there was a prize for "drunk (well lets just say inebriated) posting I think I'd be in prime contention. I picture Terry as the one who gets all home safely without being arrested!!


Hey, I've spent my obligatory one night in jail, and once was enough.

How many guys do you know who can honestly say they've robbed a bank, and gotten away with it? Ah, yes.... it is 31 years ago this summer, and I was still in Texas, walkin' on the wild side...

:cowboyic9:


----------

